# Found old AMS whiskey flask



## klt1729 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello!  I am not a collector and don;t know much about older bottles, but I found a pretty glass flask in my yard that says one full pint, AMS company on the bottle with a small chip in the mouth.  From what I've read, it looks like it's an old whiskey bottle from American medicinal spirits, but I was just wondering if anyone knows if this has any value as a collectible?  Thanks!

 Keri


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2008)

OH YES IT HAS COLLECTIBILITY! AIN'T GONNA MAKE YOU RICH AND WITH THE CHIP MAY BE WORTH UNDER $10 OR EVEN $5. THE ROUND PLACE ON YOURS IS WHERE A LABEL WOULD HAVE BEEN.  THEY IS SPIDER WEB WHISKEY BOTTLE COLLECTORS  OUT THERE. DOES IT HAVE THE SPIDER OR FLY IN THAT WEB? WHEN I FIRST STARTED COLLECTING BOTTLES IN 1974 MY ALCOHOLIC UNCLE ASKED ME IF I HAD A SPIDER WEB WHISKEY, AS THAT WAS ONE OF THE FIRST WHISKEYS HE DRANK. DOES IT HAVE "FEDERAL LAW PROHIBITS" ETC? PROBABLY FROM THE 20S OR 30S. MAN WHAT A STATEMENT THE SPIDER WEB WHISKEYS MAKE! COME INTO MY SPIDER WEB SAYS THE SPIDER TO THE FLY![IN OTHER WORDS COME ON IN AND GET HOOKED ON ALCOHOL!] THESE BOTTLES COME IN AMBER AND CLEAR. SOME HAVE MORE THAN ONE FLY /SPIDER AND OTHERS HAVE NOTHING ,BUT THE WEB. THERE ARE SOME WITH LABELS,ON AND ON.CAN BUILD A COLLECTION OF JUST THESE BOTTLES.HOPE SOMEBODY CAN TELL US MORE ABOUT THEM!EXAMPLE :HOW MANY VARIATION/SIZES THEY ARE,HISTORY[WAS THEY JUST ONE COMPANY THAT PUT THEM OUT,WHY THE SPIDER AND FLY?DO MORE SPIDERS OR FLYS MEAN MORE POTENCY OF THE LIQUOR? ETC.] THINK THE MORE THE SPIDERS AND FLYS THE BETTER THE BOTTLE IS.ANYWAY WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!  JAMIE LINDSEY


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 2, 2008)

hi jamie,thues spider and fly flasks,were made by the dominion glass co. ontereo canada.between 1915 to1931 or arond there ,iv not yet found one ,with fed law prohibits ,on it, there maybe  some out ther,but they wood be made in the u s.....sunra


----------



## hfr1213 (Dec 2, 2012)

i have one of them too, but there is no info on it. it does have 2 spiders and 2 flies on it. it looks the same as the one in the pic above, but has a rectangular place where the label was. i had never noticed the spiders or the flies until reading in this forum! new and already learning! lol


----------

